# POV mount on CAR wheel ???



## Erdbeere (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
i searched the web and i found this
http://blikacka.6te.net/
and i thing that it can be mounted to my car wheels.
I thing it may be nice tunning of my car.
Do you thing that it is good idea??? 
And works it?

Thanks for reply


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Sure, you could make your own.

Or you could just buy a set of "Pimpstar" rims, which have these POV systems built-in: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/pimpstar-led-car-rims-162990.php


----------

